# Playa del Carmen tourist industry



## 2canadians (Jan 31, 2013)

We are looking at purchasing a hostel in Playa del Carmen. Does anyone have any opinions on the economy in Playa del Carmen that would help us make this decision? Is the market saturated? Do hostels fail very often here? Is tourism increasing or decreasing?

Any help would be great. Thanks


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

2canadians said:


> We are looking at purchasing a hostel in Playa del Carmen. Does anyone have any opinions on the economy in Playa del Carmen that would help us make this decision? Is the market saturated? Do hostels fail very often here? Is tourism increasing or decreasing?
> 
> Any help would be great. Thanks


I don't know anything about Playa del Carmen, but I have stayed in hostels all over Mexico and parts of the rest of the world. I would be happy to share my views as a customer about what makes me willing to return to a hostel and what makes me stay away. Maybe we should do it offline however.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

Having been to PdC, I don't see a top-end to the economy there. If not PdC, look at Puerto Morelos to the north, Tulum to the south, and San Miguel on the island of Cozumel. ¡Suerte!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

now your talking.........


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

There are some very nice hostels here. I have only heard positive reviews from people that have stayed at hostels here. 

The economy here, seems to be good this year, according to owners of boutique hotels. Happily, many of them have no vacancies until May.


----------



## dannymanny (Feb 5, 2013)

There are a lot of really nice hostels in Playa. It is not an easy market to get in but there is always a lot of tourists. If you can make your hostel stand out from the others you have a good chance to do well.


----------



## Tucson (Oct 30, 2010)

dannymanny said:


> There are a lot of really nice hostels in Playa. It is not an easy market to get in but there is always a lot of tourists. If you can make your hostel stand out from the others you have a good chance to do well.


Dannymanny, you may want to check out Playa del Carmen info for on-point information on your question. This is the forum for Playa del Carmen. As long as you are gathering info, might as well find out all that you can. I've posed many a varied question to their forums and always found the responses very helpful.

You probably have also done this already, but another Yucatan-Quintana Roo forum is yolisto. I'd probably ask people there if they have any thoughts on the competitive nature of private lodging businesses in the Merida area. 

Best of luck on your venture!


----------

